# Word(s) of the Week - Bonus Week 53 2015



## SENC (Dec 27, 2015)

Who said there are 52 weeks a year?

Before jumping into this week's word(s), I do want to ask whether the Word of the Week should continue into 2016. Please vote in the poll to let me know. If the answer is to continue, I am happy to continue, to share, or to turn it over - so please pm me if you have a thought on how to improve or change it or want to participate or run it. The only requirement is that you must speak English (olde or 'merican) well, so Missippians from Jayess need not apply.

Last week Kevin made a plea for simpler words. I didn't see any reason to start taking his advice at this late date, so here are a handful of rather long words you're sure to use daily.

eellogofusciouhipoppokunurious - good
gynotikolobomassophile - one who nibbles on women's earlobes
ichthyocoprolite - fossilized fish poop
polyphiloprogenitive - very fertile; very imaginative
zenzizenzizenzic eighth power of a number

Hope you all have a eellogofusciouhipoppokunurious 2016!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes because even if we can't pronounce the word we can still be amazed at how smart you are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh hell yes this should continue....


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Seriously. Some of the words look like Paxton (or me) typing. How hard can it be to come up with these words? Just randomly type a bunch of letters and then say what you want it to mean. 
Watch

Dndhagenrididnehsh- idiot typing randomly on a cell phone 

Nsbshfkrndndhsjdi- hospital ceo who has to much money. 

Simple

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2015)

ichthyocoprolite now I can see how this could be used to describe quite a few folks in public service!!! 

This one polyphiloprogenitive will not be used to describe a certain missiisisiisipian......... ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> ichthyocoprolite now I can see how this could be used to describe quite a few folks in public service!!!
> 
> This one polyphiloprogenitive will not be used to describe a certain missiisisiisipian......... ......


Here's a new one that describes a certain 

Oldtimeronwoodbartersellingwood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Here's a new one that describes a certain
> 
> Oldtimeronwoodbartersellingwood.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


>


Just save me some wood. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2015)

I definitely think we should keep WOTW.
I do feel that a lot of these words are simply not used by most folks and although I generally look them up to see the definitions, I think it's safe to say I won't be using most of them for darned sure.
This thing is entertaining though and let's face, we have all kinds of fun razzing each other, so what I propose is that you pick a word and the person that you want to pick one next week, next week rolls around that person picks a word and a new person for the following week, ETC. This way everyone gets their turn on the whipping post eventually.
When my turn rolls around you can bet I'll be posting slang, southern slang if we really want to get to thrashing on each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2015)

I love the WOTW mostly for the comedy that ensues after each word is posted. 

I can't say that I use many of the words after seeing them... Mostly because I have a policy against speaking to hospital administrators.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2015)

I think we should continue and see if we can get some more guest lecturers for the series. I've got that huge dictionary full of obsolete words so I could probably do one or two.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

I voted yes because I like being unjustly singled out as an agitator, by actual revisionist provocateurs.

Reactions: Great Post 8 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I voted yes because I like being unjustly singled out as an agitator, by actual revisionist provocateurs.


I was going to "like" your comment, but see you are surreptitiously and speciously creating your own applause, now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2015)

I am liking @justallan's suggestion, because it allows the opportunity for multiple provocateurs to share in the joy of antagonizing our agitator-in-chief.

If he accepts the nomination, I propose @Brink author the first Word of the Week of 2016. Brink, in addition to publishing that word next week, you also get to name the author for Week 2.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

I know some big words also. Bus. Train. Car. Truck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

There's definitely a conspiracy afoot.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I know some big words also. Bus. Train. Car. Truck.


You've been studying over the holiday. I'm proud of you, bud.

Wait a minute.

Paxton, you're not using your old man's login again, are you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> You've been studying over the holiday. I'm proud of you, bud.
> 
> Wait a minute.
> 
> Paxton, you're not using your old man's login again, are you?


I'm sorry about that. I'll tell him to stay on his iPad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2015)

Continue??? well hail yeah.
Actually knew 2 of the list given today--not that there's any significance there. And I dislike speaking to hospital admins too--get quite enough of the looks---y'all know it---"lights on, nobody home".
I'm just happy to contribute to the fray occasionally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 27, 2015)

Of course I'd like it to continue -- it's been great fun 



SENC said:


> zenzizenzizenzic eighth power of a number


Not only is this a strange word, but the word to describe its strangeness is strange ... zenzizenzizenzic is the only word in English that is _*hexazetic*_ (has 6 Zs) according to Stephen Chrisomalis (link) although I'm close to certain that he made up that word and you won't find it in any dictionary. Doesn't make him a bad person, IMO.



> Hope you all have a eellogofusciouhipoppokunurious 2016!


You too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

You are all confusing to me so I asked my Monkey Wizard how to decipher all this and he said . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

just wait'n on the right one and i spring it on ol CWS ....... hard to get anything over on him


----------

